# The Geography Game



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Okay, I think this is quite self-explanatory...

All you do is ask a geography question and the next person to post answers it. When someone has a right answer, the next person to post can post a question.

I will start.

*Which river is farther north?

The Syr Darya or the Amu Darya?*


----------



## NullVier (May 8, 2007)

post this in the travel forum


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Can I use a life-line?:nuts:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

oohhh first question...

what are people called who are from New Zealand...?
( hope that isn't to stupid, i don't no)


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Which river is farther north?

The Syr Darya or the Amu Darya?*[/QUOTE]


soz i'm a dumb ass dnt hav a clue:nuts:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I think it's the Amu Darya. Syr looks like Sur (Spanish for "South")!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

The fatal flaw of this competition is that you can just look up answers like that to the first question in an atlas or online...


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

... I think questions should be a little more cryptic or obscure


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

What are Lessepian Migrants, and where would you find them?


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.google.ba/

Online games sucks , because everything is googable... :/


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Are Lessepian Migrants fisherpeoples?? Found in the Levant Region of the Middle East/Black Sea??


And yes, I know you can search it up on the internet, but in the end, you still learn something, ey?? [Unless you already knew it...]


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

poshbakerloo said:


> oohhh first question...
> 
> what are people called who are from New Zealand...?
> ( hope that isn't to stupid, i don't no)


cool a game  Maoris in this case (tiriti o te moana :cheer: )....


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> What are Lessepian Migrants, and where would you find them?


That's a really hard one...I believe it is animal migration over man-made structures...something that would not happen if not for the artificial structure. 

It could be seen by Animal usage of the Suez canal...

...yes...I looked it up on wikipedia...



Another question: *What is the southernmost human settlement in the world?*


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> ... I think questions should be a little more cryptic or obscure


Well it depends on what you really want to achieve, to have incredibly obscure questions that not many might know, or to make it a general trivia game for people to learn, random trivia. 



Tubeman said:


> What are Lessepian Migrants, and where would you find them?


Anyway, Lessepian Migrants are marine lifeforms that have migrated from the Red Sea to the Mediterranean through the Suez Canal


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

gladisimo said:


> Well it depends on what you really want to achieve, to have incredibly obscure questions that not many might know, or to make it a general trivia game for people to learn, random trivia.


What I meant is its fucking pointless when anyone can easily go to google or wiki to get the answer to a question... We should post questions which are a little less easy to get the answers for.

You were right, by the way. Rotten's definition off wikipedia isn't correct as far as I'm aware. Lessepian migrants are specifically marine species indigenous to the Red Sea which have colonised the eastern Mediterranean via the Suez Canal. Its one-way traffic too, oddly... The Red Sea must be a more competitive ecosystem than the Eastern Med.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

rotten777 said:


> Another question: *What is the southernmost human settlement in the world?*


A permanent research station in Antarctica... I don't know which one though.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> You were right, by the way. Rotten's definition off wikipedia isn't correct as far as I'm aware. Lessepian migrants are specifically marine species indigenous to the Red Sea which have colonised the eastern Mediterranean via the Suez Canal. Its one-way traffic too, oddly... The Red Sea must be a more competitive ecosystem than the Eastern Med.


LOL, well it is wikipedia after all.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> What I meant is its fucking pointless when anyone can easily go to google or wiki to get the answer to a question... We should post questions which are a little less easy to get the answers for.
> 
> You were right, by the way. Rotten's definition off wikipedia isn't correct as far as I'm aware. Lessepian migrants are specifically marine species indigenous to the Red Sea which have colonised the eastern Mediterranean via the Suez Canal. Its one-way traffic too, oddly... The Red Sea must be a more competitive ecosystem than the Eastern Med.



Please, just delete this thread!!!! It is too much trouble. 

I can't stand the pressure. Yeeeesh! 




j/k


----------



## Gregorious (Apr 21, 2007)

What do u call cowboys from Brazil?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ Gauchos??


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

macon4ever said:


> ^^ Gauchos??


I think this half-correct.
Cowboys in Brazil are "vaqueiros' in some regions and just in the southern region, mainly in the state of Rio Grande do Sul they're the gaúchos. So, in Brazil there are, at least, two kinds of cowboys. kay::cheers:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^^What about the term caipira?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Gauchos are also in Argentina, right???


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yep :yes: in the Pampas....


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> ^^What about the term caipira?


I think caipira is the whole culture where the vaqueiros are inserted. 

heheh from this word caipira derives the most know brazilian drink : the caipirinha! ( litlle caipira) :cheers:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Exactly :cheers:

BTW macon4ever: in RS they are pronounced gaUUshos and in the Pampas gAutchos. But I think it's as close in roots as Hazienda and Fazenda :lol:


----------

